# Kopplung S7-Safety E/A mit PNOZmulti



## volker (1 Mai 2018)

Hallo

Alle Sicherheitsbauteile befinden sich im gleichen Schaltschrank.

Folgende Ausgangssituation.
CPU315-2 PN/DP, PNOZmulti, Roboter mit Hardware-Safety.
Sicherheit 2-Kanalig

Der Roboter wird ersetzt und hat nun nur noch Safety über Bus.
Jetzt. CPU 315F-2 PN/DP, ET200SP mit Safety E/A, PNOZmulti, Robo mit Profisafe

Mein Plan.
1 sicherer Ausgang der PNOZ (was vorher 2 waren welche direkt zum Robo gingen) auf einen Safety-E der ET.
Dann diesen weiter zum Robo über Profisafe.

Darf ich das 1-kanalig zwischen den beiden Sicherheitssteuerungen machen ohne PLd zu verlieren.
Oder muss ich zwischen PNOZ und ET 2-kanalig fahren?

Ich habe mich mal an folgendem orientiert.
PNOZ X4 liest z.B. Not-Halt 2-kanalig ein. Erweiterungsmodul PZE. Das PZE wird auch nur 1-kanalig vom X4 angesteuert und das PZE erfüllt dann immer noch PLe.
Ich setze hier also das X4 mit der PNOZ und das PZE mit der ET200 gleich. Kann man das so sehen?


----------



## Blockmove (1 Mai 2018)

Der Unterschied zu den Erweiterungsmodulen ist, dass du hier keine Rückmeldekontakte hast.
Daher würde ich hier 2-kanalig vorziehen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Tommi (1 Mai 2018)

Musst Du das PNOZmulti unbedingt behalten?


----------



## Blockmove (1 Mai 2018)

Tommi schrieb:


> Musst Du das PNOZmulti unbedingt behalten?



Ich würde es auch drin lassen. Höchstens die verlängerte Reaktionszeit macht Probleme.


----------



## Safety (1 Mai 2018)

Hallo Volker, für eine Antwort brauche ich noch ein paar Informationen.

  Welche Hardware ist da verbaut und soll verwendet werden:

  Welche PNOZmulti genau und welchen Ausgang, Relais oder Halbleiter, wenn Relais nur ein Ausgang muss man sehen ob das dann intern ein zweikanaliger ist?
  Welche Eingangsbaugruppe von Siemens?


----------



## volker (2 Mai 2018)

@tommi
ja. das muss ich behalten. da hängen noch etliche weitere sicherheitsfunktionen dran. wäre zu aufwändig das alles zur s7 zu verlagern.

@blockmove
reaktionszeiten sind hier unproblematisch.
türen/sicherheiutsbereich sind zugehalten. keine nachlaufenden bewegungen. ausser das bisschen vom robo.

@safety
basisgerät ist ein pnozmulti m1p. die ausgänge sind relaisausgänge einer mo4p.
was meinst du mit intern 2-kanalig?
im pnoz multikonfigurator kann ich für den ausgang nur 1 bzw 2-kanalig wählen. dann natürlich noch die option rückführkreis benutzen (was ich nicht genutzt habe).
würde es einen unterschied machen ob ich halbleiter oder relais-ausgang verwende?

habe die hw-config gerade nicht zur hand
siemens eingangsseite ist eine 8FDI (sollte ein 6ES7136-6BA00-0CA0 sein)(z.Z. ohne Takt)
siemens ausgangsseite ist ein 4FDO (sollte ein 6ES7136-6DB00-0CA0 sein)(auf der pnoz eingangsseite ohne takt)

ich habe das jetzt soweit geändert das ich doch 2 kanalig in beide richtungen fahre. habe den elektriker vor ort angewiesen das umzuverdrahten.
dann bin ich, denke ich, auf der sichereren seite.

aber nichts desto trotz würde mich natürlich interessieren ob mein erster ansatz ok wäre


----------



## Safety (2 Mai 2018)

Hallo Volker,
https://www.maschinensicherheit-goe...icherheitsgeraete/PNOZ_mo4p.pdf?m=1488532343&
Sehe Dir mal die Seite 11 an, da sieht man das ein Relaiskontakt nur einkanalig ist und auf Seite 20 steht das der einkanalige R-Ausgang nur PLc mit Kategorie 1 erfüllt.
Die Siemens Baugruppe 6ES7136-6BA00-0CA0  kann mit nur einem Eingang einen PLd mit Kategorie 3 erfüllen.
Also wäre so der PLr von d durch die Verwendung der einkanaligen Relaisausgänge nicht erfüllt.
Wenn Du einen Ausgang benutzen kannst der einen PLd erfüllt, wie z.B die Halbleiterausgänge der PNOZm1p https://www.maschinensicherheit-goe...erheitsgeraete/PNOZ_m1p_ETH.pdf?m=1488532342&
Seite 37 und der Eingang von Siemens mit den Ausschaltimpulsen von dem HL-Ausgang zurechtkommt und du einen Fehlerausschluss entsprechend DIN EN ISO 13849-2 Anhang D Tabelle D.4 auf den Draht zwischen Ausgang und Eingang machen kannst dann würdest du PLd erfüllen.
Aber da du einen Roboter hast ist und in der DIN EN ISO 10218-2 ein PL d mit Kategorie 3 gefordert wird und der HL Ausgang ist mit Kategorie 2 ausgeführt ist geht das auch nicht.
Fazit mi der PONZm1p geht es nur Zweikanalig!


----------



## Safety (3 Mai 2018)

Habe noch die Ausgangsbaugruppe vergessen.
  Wie meinst du das?


> siemens ausgangsseite ist ein 4FDO (sollte ein 6ES7136-6DB00-0CA0 sein)(auf der pnoz eingangsseite ohne takt)



  Bei der Siemens HL Ausgangsbaugruppe musst Du immer P und M schaltend Verdrahten um den angegebene PL zu erreichen, wie sollte das bei der PNOZmulti gehen?
  Und die Testimpulse sind auch für den PL den Siemens angibt zwingend erforderlich.


----------

